# 3100 plus members. Where are the old timers???



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Just noticed there are over 3k members on this site.

When I joined during the peak of my anxiety I think there were only 600 or so members.

I've noticed a lot of different people passing by but what I want to know is if the members from the beginning of last year still browse this forum.

I could list their names (the ones that I remember) but that would be tedious and may upset some if I don't write their name down (I have pathetic recall).

If you've been lurking in the background and haven't bothered posting, how about you reply with a simply 'hi' of maybe click on an emoticon - nice and easy.

Well, actually, I will list one person that hasn't posted for a while because that person is so sweet and I would really like to know how they're doing.

Terri* - come out, come out, where ever you are...........

Ok - who's gonna start?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I think Terri comes around from time to time but she is also on another forum these days.

Maybe you should send her a PM because she might miss this thread.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

hi


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :wink: :roll:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

ello 8)


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

I used to be here a lot, but I guess my dp/dr is not as bad anymore..


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Happy to see ya all still visiting!!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i think most people realise that there is really no new info and post when they are having a bad time..... i used to make tons of posts every day in some kind of desperation but now i kind of visit twice a day and then pop off back to living as best as possible


----------



## mind^partizan (Nov 11, 2006)

I know one guy who took the advise from some therpist or a book author, to not dig the symptoms of this, to not continue visiting such forums, because it doesnt help to recover, you arent distracted from your disorder..., so he doesnt come anymore. Maybe there are a lot of others who think this way.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Stands up, looks at screen, then starts clapping profusely.

I could not agree more, he says, thinking and laughing to himself about the irony of his statement.

This site is like a drug, I'm hooked, in fact I am might start a new thread regarding this.

Cheers 3098


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

*Hands the old folk walking sticks*, c?mon ya slow pokes, gotta keep moving.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i know i sound hypocrytical but i also feel im reinforcing my focus on this by visiting such forums,but i do it

really must cut down,but having said that most of the posts i now ignore,so i suppose after 5 years im finally weening myself off ..... its been emotional :wink:


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Hola.

Anyone heard from Pure Narcotic?


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

I still come around every now and then but not that often as I am ALOT better. Infact, I am probably well on the road to recovery and beyond.


----------

